# Totally Unofficial Cruel Song Contest



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have written and recorded a song loosely based on someone on this site.
It is called Mr or Ms X http://www.myspace.com/groovmoov
I is just good cruel fun. The best kind. Besides the sex kind.

The first person to guess who the song is about, and the three reasons why it is loosely based on said person, and not really about that person, will win a (so far) one of a kind DPD T-Shirt.

The T-Shirt is based on a chat I had with MR.Mister about Psychiatrists.
It is a cartoon of a person trying to convey to their shrink how they feel - depersonalized and looking and sounding so normal.

It is a guy in a shrink?s office stabbing a doll in the head and underneath it says "this is how I feel, for f-ch sake"

I will ship it to the winner. If they want it.

The song is all me, so, please forgive the feeble guitar playing and off key vocals and stuff like that.
Oh ya, it is all real instruments. No midi.

What the hell is parseing a URL anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it would be better if you vidoed yourself performing it wearing this;
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MENS-HIPPY-HI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll have a crack

Is it about Dave120281? He's sorta freaky  :wink:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I think it would be better if you vidoed yourself performing it wearing this;
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MENS-HIPPY-HI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Get me one and I will!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Black Box said:


> I'll have a crack
> 
> Is it about Dave120281? He's sorta freaky  :wink:


Freaky yes, but an IQ of 150????


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> What if I have insider information...would that be considered cheating?


yes - one person knowing keeps things on the up and up


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

is it you?


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Black Box said:


> I'll have a crack
> 
> Is it about Dave120281? He's sorta freaky  :wink:


Freaky? Moi? Just cos I have a tongue like a snake doesn't make me _that_ freaky. he he. Awwwww, seriously, I'm genuinely flattered you thought it was about me. he he.

I _might_ have an IQ of 150 for all you know. That's quite a good credit score by anyone's standard, right?

Is it about Darren? (Emulated Puppet}eer)

1. He's freaky. That's a compliment from me, mate so don't think I'm being cheeky. he he.
2. He's geeky, also a good thing. Apparently it's cool these days. 
3. He seems like he coulde well have an IQ of over 150.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> is it you?


lol
No, I am everything but the high IQ.
That would just be so messed up in so many ways.
Right a song about yourself and then......eeewww yuck.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Not quite there yet.

Darren with a hot girlfriend?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a better photo.

That song was excellent, You're a good singer etc etc.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Gee, thanks Darren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

No thank you for putting all that effort into make that tune =).


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

This is still open!
Perfectly good T-shirt waiting to be sent out.

It is about Darren but why is it also not about him??


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cos he doesn't have a girl at present?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

2 more reasons


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

he's funny and cute :wink:

(it's a compliment darren lol)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Boy you are getting close.
What isn't he.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not myself, i'm of many masks and I even use one which is close to the real me... for the time being, no one will ever know me.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Now I am scared :shock: 
Why is this song not about you?
You are not seeing a girl at the moment, but there are 2 fundamental reasons why it is not you!
For instance, are you a Mensa boy?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to get this over with.

The song is based on my virtual Darren that I made up for him because of his extremely funny, rapid fire posts, things quickly turned too sex and there was no picture of him.

Darren is a mental giant, but, is he a member of Mensa?
I am on facebook he is on facebook.
I have seen his picture now.

So why is it not him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

No-verba IQ = 136

Verba IQ = 89

A virtual Darren is the Darren in your mind... you're assumptions of me. My own assumptions of myself aren't correct because we as humans can not understand ourselves 100%; while writing this reply to you, I have some what notice that my personality is some what different... although all personalities are switchs being turned on and off (Ever changes).

Again you see me as the mask I wear... I can not even see "myself" in the mirror due to the masks I wear.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You are smarter than I am by one point.

The verbal score surprises me.
I have never taken 2 tests.

I have masks for different situations. i think everybody does.
Father mask. Designer mask. Lover mask and so on.
I don't think a fully defined self is even possible. It's like a sub atomic particle. As soon as you look its moved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

It was one test, although it shows i'm dyslexic.

I miss one night sleep and you'll be smarter then me by many points... a person's IQ chances with each second.

You are who you are to who you show yourself to. People can get uncomfortable when the see another side of you. And like you've said... we've many sides.

Designer... of what may I ask?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

One beer and I go up 5 points and 2 beers I go back down 10. I realty believe that. The first beer is great for thinking.



> Designer... of what may I ask?


I design houses and residential additions. I did do a cigarette filter factory once but the rules have changed and can't do commercial jobs.

It is a good job for a dyslexic. I can not even draw a stickman. My wife can not tell the difference between my drawings of a cat and our 5 year old.

With computers you do not need writing, spelling, or drawing skills.

Its ideas that count.

I have a 3d design program and do permit drawings in AutoCAD.
I never went to school for it either. I started out mixing concrete and 5 years later I designed my first house.
Houses are not very complicated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

You da man. My bro works with CAD. It's an interesting program... I will look into with time. I'm going to work for myself and no other... I've my own mind and ideas... which I will put to good use. Do you have any samples of your work which you're premitted to show?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have tones I could show. 
Any designs I do are actually owned by me.
How?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

When you have time... please show me one you're proud of.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Lets say I could turn it into a picture, how do I post it or send an attachment? Facebook?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Use http://photobucket.com to upload the photo from your computer upto the internet. Then link the url to here


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

OK I will try.
Drawings work best as WMF files. You can zoom in. Otherwise it's a blurry mess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

I've notice the .PNG is format is interesting... it takes some time to blend in some photos/art and you can see it "depixelizing" (new word =D).


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Think good thoughts about Darren :shock: I know I know :evil: and you will win

I want to give away this Tshirt.
3 reasons why it is not realy about him.
! - he has no girlfriend at the moment.
2 - his IQ is 149.9 and not 150
3 - he is not.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

*Palm in face*... I'm lost to all of this.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

YES CLOVERSTONE!!!!!

Thank god I don't know who you are. I can keep the shirt for myself.

*Darren is really handsome - and I mean that in the most heterosexual possible way :shock: *


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I love Dazza's accent  he's got a cute voice  and he's soooo funny!! :lol:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > YES CLOVERSTONE!!!!!
> ...


You don't want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am crushed. 
I was so worried about Darren's feelings. 
I knew this would end with me getting hurt.
Now I am going to have to go back to me shrink and stab a doll so he knows how I feel.

What about Spirit?s idea. Let?s auction it. I can get hurt that way too.

It's yours so you auction it.

I will send you a picture of what it looks like.

Let?s get some money for NODID.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

:shock: Oh, I know who you are now :twisted:

Ya, lets humiliate me and auction it


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

BTW the elephant thing. It was no the radio. 
Some zoo in the US wanted to move an elephant that has panic attacks. The public went mad demanding it not be moved.
I was thinking, how do we get people to get interested in the humans having panic attacks on this site?
Cool I just hijacked my own post.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I WILL SACRIFICE MYSELF AND SHOOT THE ELEPHANT FOR PULICITY. JUST GIVE ME THE WORD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

That ok. Just go in low and drop out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, well, let?s see.

So I am working in this office space and they have a secretary who does not have enough to do.

I think she would take care of the T Shirt thing.

Anybody have any ideas?

How much would you pay?
How do you set up something like this?
How would people want to pay if they wanted a t shirt?
Why are whales so big?
What makes me think I would give the money to the DPD cause?

Anyone?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody have any ideas?
you had good id`s mentioned earlier on the forum here.

How much would you pay? 
15, 20 dollar (thats like 1 euro )? + the stupid sendcosts

How do you set up something like this?
a website?

How would people want to pay if they wanted a t shirt?
regular bank transfer, paypal (nah to much money for intermediaries)

Why are whales so big? 
Because they eat a lot!

What makes me think I would give the money to the DPD cause? 
You have a mustage.


----------

